# First Time Kittens!! Much help needed!!



## sophie1709 (Jan 30, 2013)

My young Egyptian Mau is pregnant!!
Jazmin is only 9 months old and was never meant to be having kittens!
The little minx managed to escape whilst on heat, I know I can get her spayed while she is pregnant but I myself do not beleive in abortions and couldn't bring myself to let them do that to her.

So now I have the problem where I don't have the slightest idea of what I'm doing or what I'm going to be doing, I don't know what Jazmin is supposed to be doing I just haven't a clue.

This was never meant to be on the cards both my cats where meant to get spayed but she manged her escape a few weeks prior.
I have looked online at what to do and what not to do but It's all very contradicting.

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thankyou


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How pregnant is she?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't have a lot to say because there are others on here that will be able to help you and are far more knowledgeable.

I just wanted to say I hope the pregnancy (if you are absolutely certain you want to go ahead with it) goes okay and you have healthy happy kittens and at the end of it.

I at the moment am going through the pain of watching an 8 month old kitten suffer until I get test results back... All because someone didn't spay and neuter there cats.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Ok dont panic,Theres enough info and advice from us cat people to help you through it. How far gone do you think she is?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There is a lot of good advice on the FAB website.

feline parturition

Is she up-to-date with worming?

Get yourself a set of electronic digital kitchen scales that will weigh in grams if you don't have any. Weigh the kittens each day at about the same time, they normally put on 10g per day or more. Failure to gain weight is often the first sign of any problems, but the odd day of little or no gain isn't a cause for concern.

And prepare to buy mountains of litter and creates of food - your girl will eat a massive amount when she is feeding them, and when they are growing fast they will eat almost as much as an adult cat.

And be very careful - she can get pregnant again very soon after giving birth. Keep her in, you know now how sneaky girls in heat are, at the very least until she is spayed, and if you keep any female kittens spay as soon as your vet will. It's not unknown for cats to call at 4 months, and I can't think of a good reason for a healthy cat not to be spayed by 7-8 months.


----------



## sophie1709 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thankyou for your replies and like i said aususpicousmind she was meant to get spayed but these things happen and now she is pregnant Im not going to play god a decide whether or not she can keep them.
She will be having these kittens regardless of her age.

And I think she is around 6-7 weeks she seems ok and is still playful and always wants attention.
What do I do once she has given birth take her and the kittens to a vet or do that afterwards?

Thankyou for your replies its very appreciated :*

xxx


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

sophie1709 said:


> Im not going to play god a decide whether or not she can keep them.


You "play god" with her entire existence! You decide where she lives, what she eats, what medical treatment she gets, what facilities are available, when she goes into a cattery, when the lights get switched on and off..............continue to list ad nauseum!

If she had come back with a bitten paw let's say, I assume you would have "played god" and taken her to the vets?! Or would you have let here decide for herself if she wanted to go?!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you notified your breeder, while I'm sure she'll be disappointed she may offer advice. Many Maus go to day 70-71, dare say its line related so your breeder is the best one to answer that

My kittens aren't vetted until 8 weeks for first vaccination, obviously if there was an issue they'd go before that

You must make sure to be present at birth, she's extremely young at just 9 months and almost due, not a good situation

Of course what's done is done but had you spayed her immediately after she got out she would not even have been pregnant, it takes time for the eggs to fertilise


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you see or feel the kittens moving inside, or are you sure of the dates.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> You "play god" with her entire existence! You decide where she lives, what she eats, what medical treatment she gets, what facilities are available, when she goes into a cattery, when the lights get switched on and off..............continue to list ad nauseum!
> 
> If she had come back with a bitten paw let's say, I assume you would have "played god" and taken her to the vets?! Or would you have let here decide for herself if she wanted to go?!


Quite so. I'm sure if she has problems delivering you will take her to the vets, which is also playing god.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi sophie i have sent you a message


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Try these websites for some helpful information...

During pregnancy...
How do you care for a pregnant cat? : Cat Health 101 : Animal Planet

Preparing for birth...
Preparing a Queening Box for Your Cat - Page 1
Labour and giving birth

After Birth...
ASPCA | Newborn Kitten Care

Sounds like she's pretty far gone already so at this point it's all about nutrition, get her on kitten food ASAP 

I hope everything goes well! I respect your decision not to abort the babies 
I have helped 2 of my moggies give birth before, so if you wanna pm me anytime, I'd be happy to help!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have five cats - I have never had one of these 'things happen'.

Get your cat spayed. If you decide to keep cats you 'play God' every single minute of their lives.

_You_ decide when they eat, _you_ decide what they eat, _you_ decide if they have a clean litter tray to use, _you_ decide if they have water to drink, _you_ decide if they have somewhere comfortable to sleep, _you_ decide if they will have protective vaccinations, _you_ decide if they will suffer worms, _you_ decide if they will suffer fleas - _you_ decide every single thing that happens in their lives.

But your cat 'gets out' and your cat gets pregnant, and all of a sudden you have _no _responsilbility for that cat?


----------



## sophie1709 (Jan 30, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> You "play god" with her entire existence! You decide where she lives, what she eats, what medical treatment she gets, what facilities are available, when she goes into a cattery, when the lights get switched on and off..............continue to list ad nauseum!
> 
> If she had come back with a bitten paw let's say, I assume you would have "played god" and taken her to the vets?! Or would you have let here decide for herself if she wanted to go?!


I didn't ask for peoples advice to get lectured, If your not going to help on 'pregnancy in cats' like Ive asked for then take your nastiness elsewhere, because to be honest Im not interested in what you think i should be doing Im asking for help on what to do with her whilst she is pregnant and what to be doing once she has given birth.
I feel awful she is pregnant I feel sick inside and very upset,

If I wanted somebody to tell me off like a petulant child then my title would of been '' Help needed!! please tell me off for not wanting to kill my cats kittens!!''

Go away Foo l:dita:


----------



## sophie1709 (Jan 30, 2013)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Try these websites for some helpful information...
> 
> During pregnancy...
> How do you care for a pregnant cat? : Cat Health 101 : Animal Planet
> ...


Thankyou for your help, I know she is very young but I couldn't take her to the vet with a huge belly then she comes home with nothing it just doesn't seem right with me.

Thanks for not judging me like most people have 
I'll pm you when the time is near xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Because you think other people are being nasty to you is no reason to be nasty back.

A lot of us have seen the misery of unwanted kittens, and perfectly healthy cats and kittens in rescues that get pts for no reason than not being able to get a new home fast enough. The no-kill shelters are frequently full and cannot take cats and kittens.

So finding someone who hasn't had their kitten neutered at an appropriate age (4-6 months) is irritating to say the least. I expect you will find homes for your cat's kittens, but those are homes that cats and kittens in rescues and shelters could have had.

What is better? To abort kittens almost as soon as they have been conceived, or to euthanase cats and kittens of all ages because they can't get a home?

Whichever you do you are 'playing god'.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I have suffered a lot with people not neutering their cats. all mine have been the result of not neutering and I went through the heartbreaking experience of losing two 4 week old kittens that someone threw out because they didn't neuter their cat and didn't want the hassle of kittens.

you said you have no experience what if something goes wrong and you lose mother and kittens?

I'm not trying to be nasty and yes accidents do happen but it wouldnt have happened if you neutered your cat before she was old enough to get pregnant

I hope she has a normal birthing but she is very young. I too don't agree with abortion but go to a shelter and see the sad eyes of all them cats results of not having your pet neutered.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

All my cats have been the result of people not neutering too. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get your cat spayed after she gives birth AND get the kittens neutered before you home them. Look at the Early Neutering thread and find a vet near you who will do this.

Yes it will cost you more and yes you will have to keep the kittens for longer so they can recover before being homed, but at the end of the day it will stop anyone else having the same accident you did.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Good luck to your kitty, I hope she makes it through


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sophie1709 said:


> If you have nothing constructive to say then get lost
> 
> If you don't want to help me then don't bother writing wasting my time
> 
> :dita:


The only one nasty is you swearing like you have..people like you always have an excuse dont you :incazzato: how dare you come on here treating well respected members like that.My advise to you is rehome your cat as you dont have the skills to care for her or people skills wash your mouth out too.

Feel sorry for your cat with an owner like you!!


----------



## sophie1709 (Jan 30, 2013)

izzyc said:


> All my cats have been the result of people not neutering too.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get your cat spayed after she gives birth AND get the kittens neutered before you home them. Look at the Early Neutering thread and find a vet near you who will do this.
> 
> Yes it will cost you more and yes you will have to keep the kittens for longer so they can recover before being homed, but at the end of the day it will stop anyone else having the same accident you did.


I will be doing It's the first thing on the agenda, cost is neither here nor there to me I would pay every last penny for my cats. I never knew she was pregnant until she had abnormal rounded belly, then I was told she was pregnant.

Thankyou for your reply


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I forgot to add these links too...

Cat Giving Birth - Signs of Labour & the Birth Process | Cat Reproductions

Cat Giving Birth (graphic) - YouTube

Just get as well educated as you can in the process and learn the signs if anything should go wrong, the actual chance of her dying is unlikely; but you should be prepared just in case.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Everyone else is totally right with what they are saying. It's cruel for YOU to put YOUR cat through this, but I'll leave that to everyone else to say.

What I wanted to say to you is that there is a no swearing rule on this forum for a reason. My seven year old cousin was sitting on my lap when I was reading this thread and now knows a nice knew word to add to his vocabulary. Don't join a forum if you can't stick to the rules - you are offending people. This forum is a nice place. I've only just joined and I already feel welcomed. People were trying to give you advice in a civil and polite manner, and you go ahead and break the rules by swearing and telling people to go away.

If you can't take an opinion, don't join a forum. Actually, don't use the internet, because it's a place were people share their opinions honestly and, in the case of this forum, very politely and kindly. If you can't take it you shouldn't be using OPINION forums.

And please stick to the rules and stop with the swearing.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This thread is bound to get a lot of negative response and being told what you already know i.e your girl should have been spayed earlier, is going to be painful. Of course such comments will seem hostile. Practical help is easier to accept than criticism naturally.
So, the practical help. Read as much as you can, watch videos online - just google cats giving birth and I am sure you will find a wealth of information.
Prepare a safe, warm but easily accessible nesting area. Your cat may be happy giving birth alone but it needs to be somewhere where you can see what is happening in case you need to intervene. While it is true that most cats make good mothers and give birth without problems there are plenty that don't and very young cats do not always have the mothering instincts that an older cat might - imagine a 12/13 year old child giving birth and you will understand.
Not knowing anything about the tom she has mated with the kittens may be large and she may have difficulty - have your vets phone number to hand just in case.
How many weeks pregnant do you think she is? Gestation is roughly 65 days (around 9 weeks ) and you should be able to feel movement around the 7th week onwards - that may give you a rough idea of when the kittens are due unless you can work out the date from when she escaped.
You need to be aware that she can come into call again within days of kittens being born so make sure there is no chance of her getting out again.
I hope all goes well and kittens are delivered safe and healthy and that your girl is a good mum.


----------

